# cat licking sores on neck



## meme (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a 3yr old cat, and every Summer he licks sores on his neck. Last summer we took him to the vet and they gave him a cone made out of an X-Ray, and some steroids to apply on his sores. it healed in a couple of weeks, and he stopped liking and iching it. this Summer again he licked sores in the same spot. I made him a cone out of a paper plate, and a bandana. It has finally healed. I want to take his paper plate off, but im worried he will start to lick it again. I heard you can give your cat benadryl to reduce itching and irritation. I am still trying to figure out how to get him to swallow it though. What is the dosage? He weighs about 15 pounds. Would it work if I got a pill gun and put it down his throat? I thought of getting him Greenies Pill pockets, but he is a VERY pickey eater when it comes to food! Our two other cats eat there 4-Health wet food every night, but he refuses anything but Taste Of The Wild dry food. I wouldn't want to buy the greenies pill Pockets and have him not eat it. If you guys have any ideas about how to get him to take the pill, and how much to give him let me know. Thanks!


----------



## CritterZone (Jul 1, 2013)

Have you considered liquid childrens benadryl?  You could put it in a syringe, wrap him in a towel like a burrito, and administer like any liquid medication.


----------



## meme (Jul 1, 2013)

Today, I took a trip to Petco, and got him a pill gun. I cut a Benadryl pill in half and stuck it in the pill gun. I at first I tried just opening his mouth and popping it in, but he was determined to not let me get that pill down his throght! On my 6th attempt i decided not to use the pil gun but my fingers and just put it into the side of his mouth. I got it in his mouth, and i rubbed his neck untill i thought he had swallowed it. But he chewed it up instead and spit half of the half of the pill i gave him out! Tomorrow I am going to try mashing up the half of a pill and hiding the peices in cheese. He loves cheese so hopefully he doesnt notice the bitter taste of Benadryl in it!  Thanks!


----------



## bj taylor (Jul 2, 2013)

the pill pockets have worked well for me.  including one of my cats that is picky.  you have to crush the pill, put the crushed pill in the pocket & "mush" the pill to incorporate the medicine.  it's worth a try.  cats are sure hard to medicate


----------



## meme (Jul 4, 2013)

I gave him the benadryl, and within a half hour he was pooping in the corner howling and throwing up! I was so worried for my little boy. I figured he just had a bad allergic reation to the medicine. I let him flush everything out. After he was done throwing up and going to the bathroom he was fine. He walked out of the bathroom like nothing ever happened. Next thing he did was sit down and start cleaning himself. I am so happy he is okay! I am never giving him human medicine EVER again!


----------



## Briard'nSheep (Jul 4, 2013)

growing up we had a cat like that. his issue was some kind of allergy. could be a food allergy or environmental (if he only gets it in the summer could be that!) or even a harmless chemical he gets close to that might only be used in the summer (fertilizer, cleaner, etc)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2013)

Meme, the dose may have just been too high. We had to give one of the great pyrenees a benedryl the other day 1 pill (25mg) on a 130 lb dog. It knocked him out, not completely but after 45 minutes he went to lay down and actually slept through for about 5 hours.
I would imagine a cat being <10 lbs would have needed far less. Yellow jackets are fierce here this year.

Sorry kitty is having this problem. Stinks when a pet is chewing/scratching with no known cause.


----------



## meme (Jul 5, 2013)

I gave him the recamended amount, wich was a half of a pill every 12 hours. I don`t know what went wrong, but I don`t  think I am going to giv him anything else. He is my favorite little boy out of all 3 of our adopted cats, and I do not know what I would do with myself if he would have died?!

                                                      Thanks for the help though!  I am so releived that I didn`t knock him out. That must have been scary for you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 5, 2013)

It is scary, his being konked out may have been from the intensity of the stings too. 
I know what you mean though, ya never know. 
I can't take benadryl at all... this is ridiculous... my dogs are taking after me now. 

How is kitty? Have you been to a feline dermatologist to find the exact allergen? Must be something seasonal, plant like. 

Down here many animals, thankfully none of mine, but many are allergic or highly sensitive to Bermuda grass. The summer native grass of NC. Lots of Northerners are moving down this way and their pets are having an awful time.

Here the honeysuckle gets lots of mites that hang on the leaves...if you brush up against them UGH! 

Odd how it is just on the neck. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## meme (Jul 5, 2013)

He is doing great! His sore on his neck is healed there is just no furr on it. I am still trying to figure out what causes him to lick his neck. He is an indoor cat, but he does go on our deck a lot, and explore. We do have a Mulberry tree that blooms every summer, wich is right next to our deck. I just so happen to be allergic to that tree, so maybe he takes after his mother!


----------



## Briard'nSheep (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, if you'd like to know for sure your vet should be able to run a blood test which will tell you all things he's allergic too. Expensive, but might be worth the money... as you then could get rid of the allergen


----------



## meme (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I am just going to let it heal, because its pretty much healed by now. If it keeps happening then maybe I will consider getting a blood test done next year.  Thank you so much for all of the help guys!


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to have a cat that would do that. But mostly in the winter, and not just on his neck. It out of boredom more then anything else, although he did it even more when he got stressed out. There is a term for it although I've forgotten what it is. I don't guess this is overly helpful other then stating that there is a good chance that your cat is doing something "almost normal"


----------

